# Whitehouse Collection Humidor



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

I have to admit this humidor is kinda cool....


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I got SO MANY jokes that I could say about what it is full of. But....you don't mention Money, Religion, and Politics among friends and I am SURE I would really piss someone off.  I don't want to do that so.....

It does look interesting though. Belongs in someone's office...


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Oh I know....it took everything I had not to say something snarky on the topic of the Oval Office, cigars, Bill Clinton and Monica Lewinsky...??

Endless...


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

I should have titled the thread, "The Lewinsky Private Collection..."


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I could make several discusting jokes about Cigars & the White House. Or the current family living on our dime in the White House. The White House Humidor is a novalty item at best. Honestly I would go for real function over novalty.

If you want a very fancy, very functional, made in America by a American Craftsman Humidor I would suggest you hold on to your breath, and check out:

Michael Dixon Humidors - Handcrafting Premium Humidors Since 1995

Not cheap, but total quality. BTW why would you store $1,000.00 of fine Cigars in as Chinese made, will not seal, novalty, will not hold humidity, junker humidor?


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

$1000+ for a desktop that holds ~150 sticks.... No thank you. I'd rather pick up 2-3 tupperdors and buy $950 worth of cigars.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

TCstr8 said:


> $1000+ for a desktop that holds ~150 sticks.... No thank you. I'd rather pick up 2-3 tupperdors and buy $950 worth of cigars.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


 Exactly!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> If you want a very fancy, very functional, made in America by a American Craftsman Humidor I would suggest you hold on to your breath, and check out:
> 
> Michael Dixon Humidors - Handcrafting Premium Humidors Since 1995
> 
> Not cheap, but total quality. BTW why would you store $1,000.00 of fine Cigars in as Chinese made, will not seal, novalty, will not hold humidity, junker humidor?


Those are amazing....


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

TCstr8 said:


> $1000+ for a desktop that holds ~150 sticks.... No thank you. I'd rather pick up 2-3 tupperdors and buy $950 worth of cigars.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Well the bad new is the local B & M's, E-bay, Amazon, and a Google Search will point the unsuspecting buy to those *El Crapo* Humidors.

Then the unsuspecting receiptents of that wonderful humidor will fill it with Cigars. Then 30-40 days later they will have nothing but good stuff to smoke port ribs with.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> Well the bad new is the local B & M's, E-bay, Amazon, and a Google Search will point the unsuspecting buy to those *El Crapo* Humidors.
> 
> Then the unsuspecting receiptents of that wonderful humidor will fill it with Cigars. Then 30-40 days later they will have nothing but good stuff to smoke port ribs with.


Just like anything else, buyer beware. If someone is serious about the hobby then they should be doing more than a Google search and clicking on the first product that pops up.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

TCstr8 said:


> Just like anything else, buyer beware. If someone is serious about the hobby then they should be doing more than a Google search and clicking on the first product that pops up.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


This time of year my local B & M has stock their store with Humidors, mostly made in China by people who only care that produce can be made as cheap & fast as possible. The fix, finish & quality are not on a par with something build by someone who puts their name on their product, and takes pride in their work.

If it cost a Chinese company 25-35 buck to build and Deliever a humidor to the us distributor that is fine. They have 10-20 bucks profit. Then the distributor will pay 50-80 wholesales for the product or less. Then sell the product to get a 40-60 dollar profit. Then the B & M sells said humidor for 200 bucks or more for their profit.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> I got SO MANY jokes that I could say about what it is full of. But....you don't mention Money, Religion, and Politics among friends and I am SURE I would really piss someone off.  I don't want to do that so.....
> 
> It does look interesting though. Belongs in someone's office...


I think it's more of a novelty purchase..

Thanks for holding your thoughts Dave. I know it takes self control and a bit of tact to function in a civilized society. That's how we keep friends and family. The alternative is a general tso combo for one on Christmas...lol

As for the pitchfork by the tree..is that the new hillbilly version of the modus?

Merry Christmas buddy don't blow yourself up.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

As far as the pitchfork.....gotta get food in the Mother-in-law's mouth somehow. I know...corny joke but it's early and still ain't feeling well.

My best friend from Fl. was up here just before the election to go hunting. He is a Dem and we are Repub. My wife would get on her soapbox about the presidential candidates and wouldn't care if she might offend someone. I tried to get her to Shut The Hell Up by trying to change the subject to planting rice in China. Fortunately, I have a very forgiving friend. One should realize that some people are very committed to their party and commenting harshly or abundantly against them can really get the nerves raw even if they don't respond. That ole saying about Politics, Money and Religion has been around for a LONG time for good reasons. But Damn, I had some zingers 

I wouldn't want that humidor if someone gave it to me. I got mine from @*Win*sorHumidors and couldn't be happier. LOVE the smell every time I open the lid.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Agreed..I have a republican friend. We talk about fishing, golf, hunting, and families. If someone else brings up politics we nip it in the bud quickly. Not to say were haven't had our debates but we're both well informed and can actually talk for a limited time with no hurt feelings, but we know when to end it. But it's usually the uninformed, "i saw it on cnn ,i saw it on Fox" people that drive me nuts and don't know when to quit.

You don't keep that winsor in your shed do you?...See what I did there?..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

As a matter if fact I do. Got my reloading press nailed to it.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> As a matter if fact I do. Got my reloading press nailed to it.


God I wish I knew if you were kidding.lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Remember many years ago some wish business person came up with the perfect Christmas Gift. It was call gthe Pet Rock.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pet_Rock

People bought em.


----------

